# Zipp vs Hed carbon clinchers (alloy brake surface)



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I searched for a like thread but didn't find anything too detailed. I'm really interested in a new set of deep clincher wheels, something along the lines of a Zipp 404 front / 808 rear or a Hed Jet 4 front / Jet 9 rear. 

I am thinking I'll go with the alloy braking surface because these will be all weather and will need them to last a training wheel with lots of km's; however, they'll so be used for racing so I won't rule out carbon if it's better (and lighter). Perhaps I'll cough up a few hundred more dollars for the Firecrest......

What do you know between Hed and Zipp? As far as I know Hed doesn't do a carbon brake surface for clinchers, so it's really comparing the non-Firecrest Zipp and the Hed. 

My undestanding of Hed is that it's alloy rim with a carbon fairing, I believe that is how the Jet is constructed, does this mean the rim can be replaced at some point?

Hed

Zipp


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you mean the rim separate from the fairing portion of the rim, then no. As far as the end user is concerned, it's a single unit. 

the rim can be replaced on either.

There's more fanboi than science in any answer you'll get, but I prefer the HED value proposition. 

If there's a few grams of weight difference in the deep-section wheels, it matters to less than a rounding error in true on-bike performance. And for both the practicality and the price, the hybrid rim makes a ton of sense. 

IMO, full carbon clinchers are a 'because we can' proposition. Al rims are easier to live with, do the same job, and can be cheaper. 

I might consider full carbon if I was going for tubulars, but I'm not sure why I'd do that. People have their reasons, but they're mostly anachronisms. 

Not completely, directly related to your question, but an interesting bit to read (and the interesting bit is about HED) 
http://www.roadbikerider.com/current-newsletter#newsletter-jims-tech-talk


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

^ Thanks for the link, good info on HED. 

I'm stock between the Zipp 404 Clincher and the Hed Jet 6 FR. My gut is saying get the Hed, but I have a feeling I might regret not giving the Zipp's a try. Anyone have experience with both that can shed some light?


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

the zipp alloy clincher is tighter fit with tires than hed jet. the zipp (404) feels lighter. i don't know if it is.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I think I'll go with Hed solely because of the Rim width. Zipp's website recommends a tire width do 21mm, Hed specifies 23-32mm, I want to start racing on 25mm. Here comes a Jet 9 FR rear / Jet 6 FR front.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

"these will be all weather"

If you consider wind to be weather you're making a suspect choice.

I think Dura Ace C50 are a better choice if you really want deep wheels with an alloy brake track.....but maybe they are not deep enough for you.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

I'm currently using the Dura Ace C50 with 23C tires. I love smoothness and quietness of the DA hubs. When freewheeling, you can barely hear them spin. While I only have a few hundred miles on them, I have had no problems whatsoever. I like them a lot.


----------



## oceanpacific29 (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello Everybody, this is my first time to participate in the cycling discussion forum. To the committee that welcome me to join this forum, I thank you. However, I may not be much of an asset to the discussion me as I considered myself new into cycling, just started road biking roughly 15 months ago. Since I got hook into this sports, there's no way of stopping me from riding, and I'm excited and looking forward to join my first century ride this Sept 7 towards San Diego. A pleasant evening to everyone.


----------



## oceanpacific29 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm interested in this topic since I'm kinda have a similar situation. To all the experts or should I say the more seasoned riders, I've a question. I'm torned between getting a brand new HED Jet 5 Express wheels for approx $1100 or buying my friend's Zipp 404 (can't tell which model but the one that is joined by alloy braking part and carbon rim). My friend told me that he paid $1300 last 14 months and is selling his wheelset for $850. Both wheelset has almost the same weight and specs, however for the Zipp 404, the decal on it is on the verge of pealing off, which I'm a little particular about cosmetics or physical appearance. My question would be should I go for the more popular one - Zipp with slightly lower price or should I go for the brand new HED JET 5 Express?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Get the HED JET b/c of wheel width and they're new.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If you want a slightly more apples-to-apples comparison, you should be comparing the Heds against Zipp 60s. The Zipp 60 model has an alloy braking surface and used to be the Zipp 404 pre-Firecrest era.


----------

